# Syral Sugar Factory (formerly Tate & Lyle), Greenwich



## BeGood (Apr 4, 2010)

Visited with Kent-Urbex.

Kent-Urbex had been interested in this place for ages, but I wasn't aware of it. I randomly clocked it from the road on Wednesday, en route to the Arsenal v Barca game. On Friday I got a call from K-U asking me if I wanted to do it, and off we went. It struck me as pretty weird, to spot an explore but not mention it to anyone and then to be phoned about going there less than 48 hours later. 

I can't find a great deal of history on the factory, apart from the very recent. The site at Greenwich covers 50 acres, and processed crops such as wheat and maize to extracts starch. It was originally owned by Tunnel Refineries, then taken over by Amylum, then Tate & Lyle and sold to Syral in 2007 part of a French group called Tereos. 

Apparently, when it was owned by Tate & Lyle, little or no investment was made, and the plant was in a bad state of repair, needing major investment to bring it up to scratch at the stage when Syral bought it. Syral own around another 5 units in Europe, making similar products, none of which are running to full capacity, and with the price of sugar falling as a result of EU subsidies being decreased, the decision was taken in 2008 to demolish the factory. 

There certainly has been a lot of demolition already, and it continues apace, but there is still quite a lot to see. Parts of the main factory have been demolished, but not all of it, and there is an administrative block, and a large warehouse, as well as the silos and various other small areas. 

Photos:
























































































Towards Maritime Greenwich.









































Kent-Urbex keeping a lookout.

















The Warehouse.









































Green Goddess.



















Cheers for looking!


----------



## King Al (Apr 4, 2010)

Nice one BG, great pics! Pic 5 reminds me of my old screen saver "3D Pipes"


----------



## Kent-urbex (Apr 4, 2010)

here are a few of mine:

demo sign





canary wharf





millenium mill


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 4, 2010)

Very nice explore. Love all the tangly bits from the demolition and 'King Al's screen saver' pipes. 
Interesting stuff.


----------



## wolfism (Apr 4, 2010)

An impressive scale of refinery, and a nice quality of light in the photos as well.


----------

